# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  إسرائيلي يمارس انتهاكات صارخة لحقوق العمال في مصنع ملابس يملكه بمدينة الحسن الصناعية

## الحصن نيوز

*رصد تقرير عن "اللجنة القومية للعمل"، وهي منظمة أمريكية دولية تعنى بحقوق العمال 

في العالم، "انتهاكات صارخة" بحق عمال أجانب في"مصنع موسى للملابس" الذي يملكه أحد المستثمرين الإسرائيليين في الأردن ويدعى "موسى" بمدينة الحسن الصناعية في محافظة إربـد.

وأفاد التقرير بأن الإنتهاكات تبدأ يوميا بمجرد وصول العمال الأجانب إلى المصنع؛ حيث يتم تجريدهم من



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

